# Usa Archery Joad National Target Championship Results



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

I have just posted the results of the JOAD National Championships, at the following Link Please let me know of any changes needed.


----------



## Dana K (Feb 25, 2005)

Ron, thank you for posting the FITA results!


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

*Revised Version Posted*

Thanks to Bob Pian for catching an error I made in creating the html page for the results - In the process of copypasting all the divisions together I left off three Bowman divisions from the file - that has been corrected. Apologies and again thanks to Bob for his sharp eye!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Andrew Noble wins the Cub Division beating Sean McLaughlin in the OR
Glen Thomas beat Holstein in the Junior Recurve finals


Cyin took bronze over Stufflebear in Junior Girls REcurve-it was Gorelik v Koehl in the gold with Gorelik I believe winning.
Schuller v Don in the Bronze of the boys recurve division


some close matches -several one arrow shoot offs in earlier rounds

other than No practice field everything was done well and the judging and control of the matches were excellent with a professional crew of staff including Tem Mills, Bob Pian and Neil Foster


----------



## Rhinopolis (Jun 22, 2006)

> other than No practice field everything was done well and the judging and control of the matches were excellent with a professional crew of staff including Tem Mills, Bob Pian and Neil Foster


Minor correction, there was a practice field, but only a select few were deemed worthy of using it. Other than that it was a tremendous event.


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

*Tiebreaker Question*

I have a question about breaking a tie. Female Cadet Recurve, 12th and 13th place. Both girls shot a 1072. 12th place is reported at 15-10's, 0-X's. 13th place is reported as 14-10's, 2-X's. 13th place shot a total of 16 arrows into the 10-ring, including 2 that went into the inner 10-ring. 12th place shot 15 arrows into the 10-ring, none of which went into the inner 10-ring. Should not their places be reversed, with the girl with 16 total 10's and X's being place ahead of the girl with 15 total 10's and X's, or are X's not counted in tie-breakers?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Rhinopolis said:


> Minor correction, there was a practice field, but only a select few were deemed worthy of using it. Other than that it was a tremendous event.


:set1_thinking:

Explain?


----------



## Rhinopolis (Jun 22, 2006)

There was a practice area for resident athletes, which non of the other kids could use to warm up or adjust site marks. It just did not seem right to me to see some kids using that area in the morning before official practice started, when kids they were competing against were not allowed to the same courtesy. Just kind of rubbed me the wrong way, and from other comments I heard I was not alone.


----------



## bownut-tl. (Sep 21, 2003)

*Field Setup*

I wasn't at the actual shoot but while I was there last week, the field was broken into three sections. The far right was where the tournament was to take place, the mid section (in front of the small building) is used only by the RAs and the left part of the field was to be set up as the practice field. What may have happened is shooters wanted to use the targets the RAs use exclusively or something else may have been decided at the last minute. I will wait to hear from those that attended the shoot.

Terry


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Do you mean to say no one filed a protest? 

Paging the "Chicken Littles" :zip:


----------



## Rhinopolis (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry for passing along an observation.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Rhinopolis said:


> Sorry for passing along an observation.


By no means was that directed to you.....I'm sorry if you felt it was. :wink:

Many have been concerned about a potential problem having official tournaments at the OTC, in fear that something might give a 'home field advantage'. There were plenty of reasurances that nothing of the such would *ever* happen. :noidea:


----------



## Rhinopolis (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the explaination, I did not mean to sound like a whiner by any means. We had a great experience and my daughter shot her personal best at a great facility surrounded by great people. I think she had more fun than anyone else there and was in awe of the whole experience.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm glad you and your daughter had a great time. That's what it's all about.:thumbs_up

I'd love to see that facility some day.........I've heard nothing but praise about it.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

*OR Results have been posted*

I have posted the results of the JOAD National OR .


----------



## Hoytemgood (Aug 19, 2006)

Huntmaster said:


> By no means was that directed to you.....I'm sorry if you felt it was. :wink:
> 
> Many have been concerned about a potential problem having official tournaments at the OTC, in fear that something might give a 'home field advantage'. There were plenty of reasurances that nothing of the such would *ever* happen. :noidea:


The RA's are not JOAD shooters. They are there to train. Were they not suppose to be allowed to train while a JOAD National tournament was being shot? My wife said there was nothing wrong with the way the field was set up. The main field was broken into two sections, which did split the cadet women and the far left side of the field in front of the archery office was set for the RA's (a very small portion based on the photos I saw). Why would anyone expect to be allowed to shoot on that portion of the field? I guess I am confused. Should the RA's be sent home during such tournaments? Exactly what kind of 'home field advantage' did the RA's obtain by being allowed to continue their training program while the JOAD tournament was conducted? I for one would be more upset over their not being allowed to continue their training rather then the other way around.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Rhinopolis said:


> There was a practice area for resident athletes, which non of the other kids could use to warm up or adjust site marks. It just did not seem right to me to see some kids using that area in the morning before official practice started, when kids they were competing against were not allowed to the same courtesy. Just kind of rubbed me the wrong way, and from other comments I heard I was not alone.


This is the post that Huntmaster was referencing.



Hoytemgood said:


> The RA's are not JOAD shooters. They are there to train. Were they not suppose to be allowed to train while a JOAD National tournament was being shot? My wife said there was nothing wrong with the way the field was set up. The main field was broken into two sections, which did split the cadet women and the far left side of the field in front of the archery office was set for the RA's (a very small portion based on the photos I saw). Why would anyone expect to be allowed to shoot on that portion of the field? I guess I am confused. Should the RA's be sent home during such tournaments? Exactly what kind of 'home field advantage' did the RA's obtain by being allowed to continue their training program while the JOAD tournament was conducted? I for one would be more upset over their not being allowed to continue their training rather then the other way around.


Thus the question is whether some of the participants in the JOAD Nats were allowed to warm up prior to official practice. I have no dog in this fight, but thought a clarification might be in order.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> other than No practice field everything was done well


Seems to be a recurring theme... We will try to address this at our SI Cup next year, and make sure all the archers have an equal chance to warm up on at least a few practice bales. That's only fair.

As far as "training" on the field by the RA's during the event, I think that is unneccesary for a three day tournament. If they desperately needed to shoot arrows those three days (and there is a lot they can do besides shooting arrows), they could have shifted their training times to later in the day after the kids were done scoring...

JMO...

John.


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

Steve N said:


> I have a question about breaking a tie. Female Cadet Recurve, 12th and 13th place. Both girls shot a 1072. 12th place is reported at 15-10's, 0-X's. 13th place is reported as 14-10's, 2-X's. 13th place shot a total of 16 arrows into the 10-ring, including 2 that went into the inner 10-ring. 12th place shot 15 arrows into the 10-ring, none of which went into the inner 10-ring. Should not their places be reversed, with the girl with 16 total 10's and X's being place ahead of the girl with 15 total 10's and X's, or are X's not counted in tie-breakers?



Rule 7.6.5.1 states that tie are broken, first, by the number of 10's. If both archers have the same number of tens, then by the number of Xs. If that is the same as well, they will be declared equal and a coin toss will determine how their names appear on the final ranking. Thus, the final rankings of the two girls is correct.


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

BTW - thanks for posting the results seeing as the NAA hasn't put anything up yet and it's Monday morning! 

The state of Michigan did OK (and I apologize if I missed anyone): 

Hunter Jackson (Flint Bowmen) took a 2nd by only 2 points with a possible record in the 30 meter and would have had an overall with only three more points. Must have been one heck of a show in the female bowman compound. This is the last year she is shooting compound. She's going back to recurve, so watch out! This gal is special and can shoot the pants of anything, plus, she's one of the sweetest kids in the sport.

Harrison Keller (Oakland County Sportsmen's Club) took a 6th by a 10 after tying on score in the male junior compound.

My own Mary Payne (Royal Oak Archers) took a 5th after only having her new equipment for a little over a week before the tournament. WOOHOO!!!! Way to go, Mary!! You should see the focus this little keg of dynamite has!


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Steve N said:


> I have a question about breaking a tie. Female Cadet Recurve, 12th and 13th place. Both girls shot a 1072. 12th place is reported at 15-10's, 0-X's. 13th place is reported as 14-10's, 2-X's. 13th place shot a total of 16 arrows into the 10-ring, including 2 that went into the inner 10-ring. 12th place shot 15 arrows into the 10-ring, none of which went into the inner 10-ring. Should not their places be reversed, with the girl with 16 total 10's and X's being place ahead of the girl with 15 total 10's and X's, or are X's not counted in tie-breakers?





Tropicalfruitmo said:


> Rule 7.6.5.1 states that tie are broken, first, by the number of 10's. If both archers have the same number of tens, then by the number of Xs. If that is the same as well, they will be declared equal and a coin toss will determine how their names appear on the final ranking. Thus, the final rankings of the two girls is correct.


Steve N - I think there's a misunderstanding of how things are counted. X's are included in the 10's count. So, in other words, if 12th place reported 15-10's, 0-X's and 13th place reported 14-10's, 2-X's, then 12th place had 15 arrows in the 10 ring (0 of which were X's) and 13th place had 14 arrows in the 10 ring (2 of which were X's). Hope this helps. 

peace,
Hollywood


----------



## Rhinopolis (Jun 22, 2006)

> The RA's are not JOAD shooters. They are there to train. Were they not suppose to be allowed to train while a JOAD National tournament was being shot?


Of course they should continue to train. But there were a limited number of kids with back numbers on who were allowed to warm up in that area who were JOAD shooters. At one point there were several kids with back numbers on working with a coach during break. Shouldn't other kids have a spot where they could do the same? My kid is not at that level, was there for fun and had a great time, so it was of no consequence to us. I am just pointing out something that I noticed that rubbed me wrong, in response to a comment that "there was no practice field" when in fact there was a practice field for _some_ JOAD shooters. Maybe these kids were not suppose to be over there and just used the RA's area without prermission and no one stopped them. It was not important enough to me to inquire at the time.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Huntmaster said:


> Do you mean to say no one filed a protest?
> 
> Paging the "Chicken Littles" :zip:


I don't know about a protest about practicing, but I did hear about a couple of other protests which seemed kind of unfair to me.

In the Junior Male Compound elimination rounds, "someone" who was watching said that approximately 5 shooters mistakenly pulled their arrows thinking that they were practice when in fact they weren't. (Anyone reading earlier threads should know that "someone watching" is extremely credible and shouldn't be doubted) Even though 5 didn't, one archer on those bales (with the judge) scored his arrows.

Shortly after, when the 'pulling" was discovered, the initial ruling was that the five archers would be given a zero for that end. A protest was filed, and a change in the ruling allowed the 5 archers to reshoot their six arrows. The archer that had followed the rules and scored his arrows properly, was also required to reshoot (I think he scored less on the reshoot) and lost his match. This doesn't seem right to me? Why should this one young archer be penalized for following the rules?

I also heard that a coach for one of the archers that had pulled his arrows, tried to convince the archer he was competing against, that "since the arrows that were pulled were enough to beat him anyway, he should just forfeit to their student" ????


----------



## Spots_N_Dots (Nov 10, 2005)

Huntmaster said:


> Paging the "Chicken Littles" :zip:


Hey, that would be me I think :tongue:

Well, seems as though the proof *IS* in the pudding after all. Should there be no other field for the RA's to practice at, then by all means, they should practice - unless they are competing in the tournament, of course. (not trying to implicate they were. I'm actually for the RA's, hell of a lot of commitment on their part)

Now, practice field, IT'S PART OF THE RULES! I can actually understand a small shoot like Limbwalkers not having a separate practice field while allowing practice off tournament, but a national tournament, held and hosted by the officials of the very organization behind the madness? Come on! Who put their head up their **** and pulled this one off? I don't suppose some of those numbers were associated with the HP teams some how? That would just be a kicker. Otherwise, someone fell down on the announcements and enforcements. Here's an idea, commandeer what ever space is needed for the tournament

CM, what you apparently heard about from a coach is simply asinine. I hope someone posts the name of the coach if indeed it is true.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Spots_N_Dots said:


> CM, what you apparently heard about from a coach is simply asinine. I hope someone posts the name of the coach if indeed it is true.


I was not personally a witness to this, but I am told by a couple of first-hand witnesses that I personally grant a great amount of credibility. I was told by this very experienced witness that he recommended to the inexperienced non-coached archer that they had nothing to lose by reshooting their arrows for which the witness was quickly reprimanded by "the coach" to stay out of it!

If this is not true, I would greatly appreciate for either "the coach" or other first-hand witnesses to give me their side of the story, public or private. If I am wrong, I will be the first to apologize.


----------



## Spots_N_Dots (Nov 10, 2005)

CM JOAD said:


> I didn't personally hear it, but I am told by a couple of very reputible witnesses. In fact, I was told by one of the witnesses that they had told the non-coached archer that they had nothing to lose by reshooting the arrows and was reprimanded by "the coach" to stay out of it!


hmmmmmmmm

The officials got put between a rock and a hard spot. Like limbwalker said about the ILL cup, you want to follow the rules, but with the kids, you've gotta leave some "wiggle room".

So, lets be soft and let the shooters re-shoot, considering they just didn't know (if that was the case). Why then would the other kid have to re-shoot? THAT'S where I'd call foul. 

Coaches, if you can't give sound advise in the best interest of the archer you are talking to, shut up! If you ARE a good coach, help those that need it within reason, even if they aren't your student.


*TexARC* Thanks for posting up the results! Great job! Do you know if any pics are going to be posted?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I have decided that if there is an archery tournament where kids and parents are involved, there is going to be controversy of some sort...

Too many opportunities for mistakes, misunderstandings, miscommunications and the adrenaline is running high right through it all...

That's a pretty good recipe for raw nerves and hurt feelings, I think.

In the big scheme of things however, it's still just an archery tournament. 

John.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> I have decided that if there is an archery tournament where kids and parents are involved, there is going to be controversy of some sort...
> 
> Too many opportunities for mistakes, misunderstandings, miscommunications and the adrenaline is running high right through it all...
> 
> ...


And, I might add, that those who run them are primarily volunteers, who do thankless hard work.


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

I was at the shoot and listened to the protest ruling. Because the judge admitted that she told the archers that it was still the "bye" round, the archers relied on her word and pulled their arrows. 

Now I will not swear to it, but I did not see the one archer that did score his arrows on the line. I did see him down range scoring the other archer's arrows but never once saw him on the line during the reshoot. I felt the protest committee did the right thing since the archers did in fact ask a judge prior to pulling their arrows. The confusion came because apparently there was no announcement that the 1/16 round had been shot, which for these archers was a bye round. 

As for the coach, I know which coach you are referring to and am very impressed with the coaching provided and advice provided to archers, thus I think you should not jump to conclusions as to what was said or what recommendations were given. This coach gave me and my daughter some very good advice during the event and I have never heard anything negative come from this coach either.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Rhinopolis said:


> Of course they should continue to train. But there were a limited number of kids with back numbers on who were allowed to warm up in that area who were JOAD shooters. At one point there were several kids with back numbers on working with a coach during break. Shouldn't other kids have a spot where they could do the same? My kid is not at that level, was there for fun and had a great time, so it was of no consequence to us. I am just pointing out something that I noticed that rubbed me wrong, in response to a comment that "there was no practice field" when in fact there was a practice field for _some_ JOAD shooters. Maybe these kids were not suppose to be over there and just used the RA's area without prermission and no one stopped them. It was not important enough to me to inquire at the time.


 Some RA's are still young enough to shoot JOAD-I cannot recall who those were. I cannot Recall if Forest Blakely is currently an RA but he did shoot in the tournament. Raquel Caldwell was an RA last year who shot in the JOAD championships along with several other RA's including Brady E, among others


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

BTW, I was a member of the Jury-a position I resigned after the end of the recurve shootoff (with permission of the COJ so I could go to Sea World with my family)-and I was unaware of any appeals filed as of the end of the OR for recurves as of Sunday at 1PM. The judging was extremely competent-then again with Tem, Neil and Bob Pian its hard to think of a more professional and helpful crew of judges


----------



## Spots_N_Dots (Nov 10, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Some RA's are still young enough to shoot JOAD-I cannot recall who those were. I cannot Recall if Forest Blakely is currently an RA but he did shoot in the tournament. Raquel Caldwell was an RA last year who shot in the JOAD championships along with several other RA's including Brady E, among others


Not to mention every member of the dream team.

John was right now that I see his comment. There is no reason the RA's couldn't have done something else, either time or location wise.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Spots_N_Dots said:


> Not to mention every member of the dream team.
> 
> John was right now that I see his comment. There is no reason the RA's couldn't have done something else, either time or location wise.



I had two kids on the Junior Recurve line (boys) and two friends kids' on the Junior Girl line. I didn't hear anyone complain about Brady, Kaminski, etc shooting the FITA.

I did complain about a lack of a practice field so Tara allowed the kids to practice on the main field after the long half of the fita on friday (though they couldn't shoot (for cubs) 20M. I believe Tom Barker noted practice fields are useful if a kid has an Equp Failure=when my club ran two JOAD nationals we were told to have a practice field available within a short walk from the main field and we did


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

FLarcherymom said:


> This coach gave me and my daughter some very good advice during the event and I have never heard anything negative come from this coach either. ..you should not jump to conclusions as to what was said ..


I don't believe anyone is "jumping to conclusions as to what was said". It was pretty clear what was said.

The fact that you never heard anything negative is not surprising. I am sure that this individual is a very good coach and nice enough under stress-free situations. At the time, your daughter was not a threat to "her boy".

It is well known that stress often brings out a person's worst behavior. Maybe the protest was providing that stress?


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Tropicalfruitmo said:


> Hunter Jackson (Flint Bowmen) took a 2nd by only 2 points with a possible record in the 30 meter and would have had an overall with only three more points. Must have been one heck of a show in the female bowman compound. This is the last year she is shooting compound. She's going back to recurve, so watch out! This gal is special and can shoot the pants of anything, plus, she's one of the sweetest kids in the sport.


I second that. Not only is Hunter an awesome shooter but she is one of the nicest people I know. She is just a great person.



> My own Mary Payne (Royal Oak Archers) took a 5th after only having her new equipment for a little over a week before the tournament. WOOHOO!!!! Way to go, Mary!! You should see the focus this little keg of dynamite has!


Way to go Mary!

I wish we could have gotten there this year...maybe next year. Cora was bummed she couldn't go.

-Andrew


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Spots_N_Dots said:


> *TexARC* Thanks for posting up the results! Great job! Do you know if any pics are going to be posted?


If anyone has decent pictures from the event, please email me and I will give you a path to directly upload to a webserver spot, and will then create an album of them with credit/blame as appropriate...


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

TexARC said:


> If anyone has decent pictures from the event, please email me and I will give you a path to directly upload to a webserver spot, and will then create an album of them with credit/blame as appropriate...


I for one would love to see any that might be available.

Usually there is someone wondering arround taking pictures specifically. Was that not the case for this tournament?


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Tropical & Hollywood: Thank you for the explaination. I thought it might have been along the lines as Hollywood explained.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Did I say the weather was fantastic! Some other personal observations...*

Did I say the weather was fantastic!

With regard to practice, there are 8 distances needed to provide for all the JOAD distances plus more for blank bale.
Considering that the tournament only had 50 bales and used 49 lanes to accommodate the 172 JOADs, they did a wonderful job.
When a tourney overlooks a distance your archer needs, i.e. a bowman what needs a sight setting for a Cub team round, volunteer to move a practice target for the tourney.

It is a challenge to host a quality tournament on a limited budget.
I hope everyone appreciates the effort so the entry fees don’t inflate like gas prices and everything else.
(On the other hand you could purchase lots of targets if the entry fee was on the order of $50 per tournament day instead of $25/day. I sometimes wonder if we are hindering JOAD growth by working so hard to keep the costs low.)

I know of no circumstance where an archer shot and scored and then re-shot and re scored at the 26th Annual JOAD National Championship Star FITA at the OTC in Chula Vista, CA
And would be beyond surprised if it happened.

The EASTON beach party on Friday after the first two distances was fantastic! 
Three legged race, wheel human wheel barrel, Smores, Frisbee, much more than enough food for seconds, thirds, forth and leftovers of everything!
Best of all the archers and families getting together away from the competition.
Did I say the weather was fantastic!

The DOINKER ice cream social was a hit too! It took place on Saturday after the FITA and before the Team Rounds.
The Team round was just plain FUN with many team taking advantage of the invitation to wear theme costume uniforms. 
33 Mixed Gender teams took part.

USA Archery JOAD was represented by NADA on the field each day.

The HOYT leader board were great looking if I say so myself.
The leader board army did a great job of keeping track of all SIXTEEN Categories!

Lloyds Tiki Hut served custom blended fruit drinks on ice and sold archery related items.

Neil Foster spoke about the upcoming need for a USAA JOAD and other BOD members at the JOAD Meeting.
A general JOAD update was presented on Wednesday night.

The surf board plaque awards finished off the a beach party 2007 JOAD National Championship theme!

Without question 2007 JOAD Nationals was the best weather of any National Championship I have been to since taking part in the National Target Championship and JOAD Nationals in the last ½ dozen years.
People that didn’t take part missed out.

Tournament Director Tara Robey and Event Director Lloyd Brown lead a hardworking team of volunteers.
The effort put forth to provide the events and vendors behind the shooting line and during non competition times made the event more than just a tournament. 

Jim C is the man when it comes to Archery Tournament volunteering!
The parent volunteers for the Bowman were great help. 
The Bowman were very rarely the last to return from scoring.
JOAD Club leaders, coaches and parents deserve recognition for preparing their JOADs for the event.

The 2008 JOAD Nationals is scheduled to take place in Oklahoma City, OK.
It is not too early to consider hosting the 2009 JOAD Nationals which should rotate to the east region in 2009.
It has been to long since JOAD Nationals was hosted in the east.

There are lots of great people in Archery. 
Those that are willing to give of their time and attention so others can compete and do what they enjoy, deserve our thanks.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks Bob-and yes the weather was almost perfect and all of my kids really liked the tournament. Lloyd had unique trophies as well-for the Team and OR champions little wood surfboards. The Ice Cream social was a great idea-we missed the Friday Night Barbecue (we had friends from Cincinnati who just relocated to SD) but my archers had a great time at that too.


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

CM JOAD said:


> I don't believe anyone is "jumping to conclusions as to what was said". It was pretty clear what was said.
> 
> The fact that you never heard anything negative is not surprising. I am sure that this individual is a very good coach and nice enough under stress-free situations. At the time, your daughter was not a threat to "her boy".
> 
> It is well known that stress often brings out a person's worst behavior. Maybe the protest was providing that stress?


CM JOAD: You'll have to forgive me for not jumping into this with both feet. Having been at the SI Cup and at JOAD Nats, I know that what gets posted here is fairly one sided. Yes, my daughter is not a threat to a compound shooter, however, I walked up and listened to only "part" of what was said, so I cannot post first hand what was said. 

You of all people know how hurtful it is to have only one side posted here, and while you spent days posting your side, it does not appear anyone else in this case is wanting to stir the pot on the other side. I am not trying to slam anyone here, just stating that I will not draw conclusions about a high level coach without both sides of the story. Since it does not concern me or my archer, I do not plan on attempting to obtain the other side of the story.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Many thanks to ALL the volunteers that were a part of this event. This includes the judging officials that spent many hours in the sun all for the labor of love.

Yes the weather was fantastic.... Cool mornings and warm afternoons and breezy (but not too windy).

My daughter and I had a great time an look forward to the 2008 JOAD in Oklahoma City next year.

Again... thanks to everyone that helped to make this happen.

Jim



Serious Fun said:


> Did I say the weather was fantastic!
> 
> With regard to practice, there are 8 distances needed to provide for all the JOAD distances plus more for blank bale.
> Considering that the tournament only had 50 bales and used 49 lanes to accommodate the 172 JOADs, they did a wonderful job.
> ...


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

OK, I know I'm going to take some heat for this, but, here goes:

FL and CM, I've been a music teacher for 15 years, a coach for 5 and a judge for 2 years. For every event (tournament, concert, game, etc) there are three sides to everything that happens. I honestly believe that we as parents (and coaches) put way too much of our own ego into what the kids do and take a lot of it personally. 

This thread is supposed to be about the results of the tournament and how well all of the kids did. Maybe everyone can take a step back, breathe deep, and just celebrate these kids and their efforts?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jim Pruitte said:


> Many thanks to ALL the volunteers that were a part of this event. This includes the judging officials that spent many hours in the sun all for the labor of love.
> 
> Yes the weather was fantastic.... Cool mornings and warm afternoons and breezy (but not too windy).
> 
> ...


Congrats to your daughter for her strong performance in the FITA! (I didn't stay for the compound OR-my wife and kid wanted to see "Shamu" instead):wink:


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Jim C said:


> Congrats to your daughter for her strong performance in the FITA! (I didn't stay for the compound OR-my wife and kid wanted to see "Shamu" instead):wink:


Thanks Jim.. Samantha has worked really hard this year. She's had a great year and sees how well her efforts have paid off.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jim Pruitte said:


> Thanks Jim.. Samantha has worked really hard this year. She's had a great year and sees how well her efforts have paid off.


I was just reviewing the results page-looks like her scores were not only higher than all the girls but almost all, if not all of the boys as well!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Tropicalfruitmo said:


> OK, I know I'm going to take some heat for this, but, here goes:
> 
> FL and CM, I've been a music teacher for 15 years, a coach for 5 and a judge for 2 years. For every event (tournament, concert, game, etc) there are three sides to everything that happens. I honestly believe that we as parents (and coaches) put way too much of our own ego into what the kids do and take a lot of it personally.
> 
> This thread is supposed to be about the results of the tournament and how well all of the kids did. Maybe everyone can take a step back, breathe deep, and just celebrate these kids and their efforts?


This is a great post! 

Having moderated this site for two years and administering for one year, I will pass along this observation:

Archers are very passionate about their sport. Take a look at the ethics threads in the Bowhunter forum and you'll see what I mean. These people often dedicate a significant portion of their lives to hunting and consider it a duty to protect that heritage.

Target archers are no different. Those who are serious target archers make it their goal in life to represent their country in World Championships or the Olympics. They dedicate themselves to this pursuit, and I think it is very admirable. Add to that another factor, and that is the parents of these athletes. It's like little league taken to the power of ten! AT is an outlet for the opinions regarding events that their children take part in. Personally, I think it's great! ....and I am constantly admiring the restraint these parents exercise when posting on AT. Little league parents could learn a lesson from how well behaved these parents really are at events and here on AT.

Quite frankly, it is a pleasure to moderate this FITA forum. This forum is what its members make it, and it is indeed a wonderful place!

Thanks to all!

RK
Administrator


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

It was a great event. Thanks to Lloyd and Tara and Lorinda and all the other volunteers for doing such a great job. Also, thanks to the judges for the long days and their smiles at every opportunity.

I was in attendance with 8 of the archers I coach. I had kids from target one to target 45 so I wore out the grass. They all had fun and said it was one of the best tournaments they have even been too.

As far as the protest, one of the kids I coach was on that end of the field so I witnessed the whole event. I also happend to be on the jury of appeal that had to decide what to do with the protest. I don't think this is the place to discuss the deliberations of the jury or our decision, but I will offer a couple of general guidelines.

We have to follow the rules. When we can within the rules we err on the side of the archer and give them the benefit of the doubt. In this case, it was not a right vs wrong decisions but a right vs. right decision. We worked to do the greatest good for greatest number of archers. We tried to protect the integrity of the competition. In a nutshell, we applied the golden rule, which is usually pretty helpful in resolving ethical delimmas.

I think we got it right.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

TomB said:


> We have to follow the rules. When we can within the rules we err on the side of the archer and give them the benefit of the doubt. In this case, it was not a right vs wrong decisions but a right vs. right decision. We worked to do the greatest good for greatest number of archers. We tried to protect the integrity of the competition. In a nutshell, we applied the golden rule, which is usually pretty helpful in resolving ethical delimmas.
> 
> I think we got it right.


I think you did as well Tom.


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*Weather - what weather?*

This was indeed a very enjoyable event – kudos to Lloyd, Tara, Tara’s Mom & team for a job well done. There were a couple of things done differently that our group felt really worked well; the minimal (20 min?) lunch break was great – enough for the archers to take care of business but it really helped shorten the day and our archers felt less than usually tired at the end of shooting (of course the weather might have helped a little ). 

Holding the team round on the second day instead of the first was also a good idea – the number of teams entered seems to support this. Regardless of how the archers felt about their FITA, they surely left the team round in a good mood having had fun. I am also guessing that this will not be the last “themed” team round at JOAD Nats! My only suggestion is that next time all the FITA awards be announced as soon as they are ready (interrupting the team shoot instead of waiting until it was over) and my only complaint is that they haven’t yet called to let me know how to pick up the bow I'm certain I won in the raffle!


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

*A Job Well Done!*

Although I wasn't able to attend the JOAD Nationals this year, everything I heard regarding the organization of the event was very positive. The only negatives I heard were not at all related to the organizers. Thank you for all your time and consideration. Great Job!


----------



## FLarcherymom (Jun 10, 2007)

Tropicalfruitmo said:


> OK, I know I'm going to take some heat for this, but, here goes:
> 
> FL and CM, I've been a music teacher for 15 years, a coach for 5 and a judge for 2 years. For every event (tournament, concert, game, etc) there are three sides to everything that happens. I honestly believe that we as parents (and coaches) put way too much of our own ego into what the kids do and take a lot of it personally.
> 
> This thread is supposed to be about the results of the tournament and how well all of the kids did. Maybe everyone can take a step back, breathe deep, and just celebrate these kids and their efforts?


No heat from me. I was trying to calm the situation and maybe it did not come across very well. My whole goal is to ensure that people don't jump to conclusions about events that took place that we are not privy to the entire event first hand. 

I personally loved the event and the weekend. Although my scalp got burned (due to my own fault because I forgot a hat) I totally enjoyed myself. Lloyd and Tara did a wonderful job, with the help of their volunteers. 

I met TomB for the first time and was very impressed, what a fine coach and most importantly a wonderful person. I always enjoy meeting new people and talking to them each time we go to another National event. It's like a class reunion or something.


----------



## Spots_N_Dots (Nov 10, 2005)

I'll chime in one last time on this thread. 

It sounds like it was a fun event over all, as it seems everyone has expressed. :thumbs_up

Sounds like there was some protests, but those things happen, and is the reason the system exists. I hope everyone involved in this particular incident is happy with how things got resolved for them.

I still take issue with the practice subject. Two reasons; It seems some were let on, while others weren't, or some version of that. NOT right. Secondly, this is a National Championship event. I'm quite sure that if this were attempted at the National Target Championships, it would not fly. The kids should be given the same courtesy. 

TexARC, let us know if you get those photos.:wink:


----------

